# Windshield wiper fluid sprayer jets clogged



## Uncle Bob (Nov 28, 2007)

Can anyone suggest how to clean the inside of sprayer jets on my car hood that deliver windshield wiper fluid? 

The car is a '99 Chevy Prizm. I guess that some rusting is taking place in there after the alcohol evaporates and some water is left behind. This has caused uneven spraying of the windshield.

I'm guessing that I should rod it out with something but have found nothing around the house that will fit in there.


----------



## BIGIRON (Nov 28, 2007)

You may just have residue from the washer additive drying. I've had this several times. I've disconnected the washer line hose at the nozzle and blasted it both ways with compressed air. 

You can also use a large safety pin with the sharp point clipped to rod it out. I use one of these to adjust the nozzles, so it should work ok as a clean out. A large paperclip works on some, but may be too large for others.

You might also be able to soak it out using something like "LimeAway" (mild acid solution) applied directly to the nozzle hole being very careful not to get it on the paint.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 28, 2007)

I've clogged mine when put too much wax on, a small needle solved it.


----------



## DieselTech (Nov 28, 2007)

I've cleaned out several by blowing compressed air into the line that feeds the nozzle.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Nov 28, 2007)

One bristle from a wire brush might do the trick, too.

:buddies:


----------



## turbodog (Nov 28, 2007)

Unhook them and flush the line and tank..... otherwise you'll repeat the clogging.

You can buy replacement jets. Usually they are held in place by a simple spring clip.


----------



## dudemar (Nov 28, 2007)

I used a swiss army knife on mine, I used a small blade and lightly scraped the opening with the tip. It works great if the clog is close to the opening, but if it's deeper you might want to use an unfolded paper clip.

Dudemar


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 28, 2007)

Just use a small sewing needle, or the pins used in a pin cushion for sewing.


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 29, 2007)

turbodog said:


> Unhook them and flush the line and tank..... otherwise you'll repeat the clogging.
> 
> You can buy replacement jets. Usually they are held in place by a simple spring clip.


That or tag wire works well. The twisty that holds your breadbag closed. Just scrape off the plastic coating and use the wire in the middle.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations.

I am now armed and dangerous!


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 29, 2007)

turbodog said:


> You can buy replacement jets. Usually they are held in place by a simple spring clip.


With LEDs on them! (Now where's my bling smiley?)


----------



## KC2IXE (Nov 30, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> With LEDs on them! (Now where's my bling smiley?)



Be REAL careful with the washer jets with LEDs - around here, if you have them in any colors but white or yellow, I the local cop is grumpy, you WILL get pulled over, and given a ticket for displaying colored lights - Green Blue and Red are reserved colors for Ambulance Corps, Vol Firefighter and Police. They don't care if they are small - you are displaying warning lights


----------

